
Why did Intel kill off their modem program? - Symmetry
https://semiaccurate.com/2019/04/18/why-did-intel-kill-of-their-modem-program/
======
PaulHoule
Yeah, now that I think of it, Intel did lay off those "we are the leader in
5G" ads that I saw on all the tech sites in 2018Q4.

From a business standpoint I feel like I understand, but from a technical
viewpoint, why has Intel struggled so hard to make parts other than PC cpus?

